# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Russian Journal by John Steinbeck

## Basil77

I read this book some years ago and liked it pretty much. The author describes his journey to Russia with his friend at 1947. It was very interesting for me to see that times, especially with the eyes of an american journalist. The book is written with pretty much humor and a worth reading for sure. I want to re-read it now, but unfortunately my copy is lost.  ::   I found only this link on this book at Google: http://www.amazon.com/gp/reader/0141...07#reader-link
May be anyone knows there to find the online version? 
BTW, anyone read it at least?  ::

----------


## translationsnmru

Если это та книга, где он рассказывает, как его обозвали Хемингуем, а ещё как он с кем-то соображал на троих, то я, наверное, читал.

----------


## Basil77

> Если это та книга, где он рассказывает, как его обозвали Хемингуем, а ещё как он с кем-то соображал на троих, то я, наверное, читал.

 Я давно читал, лет 10 назад, так что таких подробностей уже не помню. "Соображал" он там всю дорогу, но вот чтоб именно на троих, я что-то запамятовал. Про Хемингуэя я помню он там упоминал, давая нашим журналистам интервью об американской литературе, но чтобы его им обозвали, такого вроде не было.

----------


## fortheether

Were you able to find an online version?  If so, where?  I just read   http://www.amazon.com/Ilf-Petrovs-Ameri ... 699&sr=1-1 
and liked it.   
Thank you, 
Scott

----------

